# Welcher Voicerecorder ist der richtige für Zeitzeugeninterviews?



## Ulrikeffm (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wir wollen die Geschichte unseres Arbeitgebers aufarbeiten und hierzu mit Zeitzeugen Interviews führen. Die Zeitzeugen sind zwischen 60 und 93 Jahren alt. Die Gespräche sollen ca. 3 Stunden dauern. 
Wir brauchen also einen Voicerecorder mit sehr guter Tonqualität. Gibt es gute Geräte mit internem Mikro oder sollte man auf jeden Fall ein externes Mikro kaufen?
Das Ganze sollte natürlich digital sein, damit man die Dateien leicht auf einem Computer speichern und verwerten kann.

Das Budget ist natürlich so gering wie möglich, da wir ein Verein sind. Es ist mir jedoch bewusst, dass man wahrscheinlich mit ein paar Hundert Euro rechnen muss.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp oder Erfahrungsberichte dankbar!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Februar 2014)

Hi Ulrikeffm,

wenn ihr gerne lange Interviews führen möchtet, dann ist es schon empfehlenswert, externe Mikrofone (Anstecker/Lavaliermikrofone) zu verwenden, damit der Interviewpartner nicht ständig den Recorder unter der Nase hat. Möglicherweise sollen die Gespräche auch etwas persönlicher werden und da stört es einfach enorm, wenn Mikrofon und Recorder ständig "präsent" sind.

Idealerweise kauft ihr euch einen Recorder mit 2 externen Mikro-Eingängen, sodass ihr Interviewer und Gesprächsgast auf separaten Spuren aufnehmen könnt. Die Mikrofone sollten sogenannte Anstecker sein, damit der Ton direkter aufgenommen wird und nicht über die eingebauten Mikros des Recorders auf dem Tisch. Das würde einfach viel zu viel Raumakustik aufnehmen, die Sprache sehr indirekt werden lassen.

Leider haben alle mobilen Recorder (im bezahlbaren Bereich) relativ schlechte Vorverstärker. Ein wenig Grundrauschen gibts also leider kostenlos dazu, mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger, je nach Gerät.

Anstecker / Lavaliermikrofone sollten Kugel-Charakteristik haben, damit ihr nicht ständig 100%ig auf die Ausrichtung des Mikros achten müsst. Alle Mikrofone mit Richtcharakteristik (Niere oder Superniere) sind nicht empfehlenswert.

Da euer Budget begrenzt ist, hier eine Auswahl von Geräten und Equipment für euer Vorhaben:

Zoom H4n Recorder (ca. 270 Euro):
Dieser Recorder hat 2 XLR Eingänge, mit aktivierbarer Phantomspeisung für Kondensatormikrofone. Er ist gerade noch bezahlbar, liefert brauchbare Qualität, wenn auch leider nicht ganz rauschfrei. Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, wirklich gute und rauschfreie Recorder gibt es in diesem Preissegment leider ohnehin nicht.

AKG C 417 PP Lavaliermikrofon (ca. 125 Euro):
Guter Preis-Leistungs-Kompromiss für ein Kondensatormikrofon mit Kugelcharakteristik.

Natürlich könnt ihr euch überlegen, ob der Interviewer unbedingt auch ein Ansteckmikrofon braucht. Vielleicht braucht ihr den Ton des Interviewers gar nicht für euer Endprodukt und es reicht, wenn seine Fragen lediglich über die im Recorder eingebauten Mikrofone mit aufgezeichnet werden. Das jedenfalls würde einen zweiten Anstecker sparen.

In diesem Fall würde euch der ganze Kram folgendes kosten:

1. Zoom H4n ... 270 Euro
2. AKG C 417 PP ... 125 Euro
3. Cordial CTM 3 FM-BK XLR Kabel 3 Meter ... 13 Euro
4. Sandisk Ultra 16GB SDHC Karte ... 12 Euro
5. AA Batterien oder Akkus

In der Summe seid ihr also mit rund 450 Euro dabei und könnt brauchbare Qualität produzieren. Wenn der Interviewer ebenfalls mit Anstecker arbeiten soll, dann kommen nochmal 138 Euro drauf für das zweite Mikro und ein zusätzliches XLR Kabel.

Wirklich deutlich bessere Qualität gibts dann nur für deutlich mehr Geld.
Hoffe, das hilft schonmal weiter. Ansonsten einfach weiter nachfragen 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ulrikeffm (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo, das sind ja super Tipps! Vielen Dank! Ich schaue mir das Gerät mal an und melde ich dann im zweifel nochmal.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Februar 2014)

Hier noch eine interessante Alternative, die nochmal deutlich bessere Qualität verspricht und gleichzeitig etwas weniger kostet:

Ihr habt doch sicher ein brauchbares (leises) Laptop zur Verfügung? Damit habt ihr doch schon einen perfekten Audiorecorder. Ihr müsst nur noch dafür sorgen, dass der Ton auch in guter Qualität ins Laptop reinkommt. Und dafür gibt es USB Audiointerfaces.

Also gesetzt den Fall, ihr habt ein Laptop und es gibt keine Gründe, dieses nicht zu benutzen. Dann benötigt ihr noch folgendes Equipment für gute Audioaufnahmen:

1. Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 USB Audiointerface (ca. 185 Euro)
Dieses Audiointerface hat 2 hervorragende Vorverstärker, die wirklich deutlich besser (rauschfrei) sind als die des Zoom H4n. Das Scarlett 2i4 wird über USB vom Laptop mit Strom versorgt und es hat auch 48V Phantomspeisung für Kondensatormikrofone.

2. AKG C 417 PP ... 125 Euro

3. Cordial CTM 3 FM-BK XLR Kabel 3 Meter ... 13 Euro

4. Irgendein billiges Grenzflächen-Mikro auf dem Tisch für den Interviewer. Zum Beispiel das Superlux E303B ... 39 Euro

5. Eine Software zum Aufzeichnen von mehreren (2) Audiospuren. Beim Audiointerface ist schon eine einfache Software dabei (Ableton Live Lite 8). Alternativ kann man natürlich auch eine andere Software kaufen, wenn man möchte. Aber man muss nicht. Ableton Live Lite reicht völlig aus, um 2 Audiospuren aufzuzeichnen.

Damit wäre also (bei vorhandenem Laptop) eine Investition von ca. 370 Euro ausreichend, um in wirklich sehr guter Qualität zu produzieren. Der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass dann ein Laptop und das Audio-Interface "aufgebaut" werden müssen. Nicht wirklich viel aufwendiger, aber eben ein wenig mehr "Gerätschaft" die dann da rumsteht.

Wenn Gesprächsgast UND Interviewer in guter Qualität produziert werden sollen, dann entfällt das Grenzflächenmikro und statt dessen kommt noch ein Anstecker und ein XLR Kabel dazu. Der Gesamtpreis wäre dann ca. 470 Euro.

Gruß
Martin


----------

